

Chuck Moore's Creations (Strange Loop 2013) - nkurz
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ashleyf/archive/2013/09/21/chuck-moores-creations.aspx

======
agumonkey
A machine emulator as a module, that's pretty pretty.

